# Boise Idaho Sunday June 6th, 2021 Swap Meet!



## Lookn4bikes (May 8, 2021)

Boise oldest Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet.


----------



## Gnarlymarley (May 30, 2021)

I'll be there with a trailer load. I also plan on spending some too.


----------



## Lookn4bikes (May 31, 2021)

Only a week away. Weather looks like it should be pleasant. I will make sure to get lots of pictures to share with the people who can't attend.


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Jun 3, 2021)

Gnarlymarley said:


> I'll be there with a trailer load. I also plan on spending some too.



Hopefully a trailer full of $500 Autocycles🙃


----------



## Gnarlymarley (Jun 3, 2021)

Lookn4bikes said:


> Hopefully a trailer full of $500 Autocycles🙃



There maybe one. May add a 0 to it though.


----------



## Gnarlymarley (Jun 8, 2021)

What a great turnout. It was great meeting everyone. Can’t wait for next year.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jun 8, 2021)

Where's the pictures!


----------



## Gnarlymarley (Jun 8, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Where's the pictures!



Lol. I got zero


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2021)

No pics--it didn't happen! No one had a cell phone?


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Jun 8, 2021)

Great weather for the event. Surprised how many CABE members were there. Parts swirled around.


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Gnarlymarley (Jun 8, 2021)

Rad


----------



## ADReese (Jun 8, 2021)

Does anyone know if this rack happens to still be for sale? I'm on the hunt for an original paint black schwinn 9 hole. Possibly a cabe member? Thank you!


----------



## John G04 (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks for the pics! Looks like a lot of good stuff was there


----------



## Gnarlymarley (Jun 8, 2021)

ADReese said:


> Does anyone know if this rack happens to still be for sale? I'm on the hunt for an original paint black schwinn 9 hole. Possibly a cabe member? Thank yo




I’m pretty sure it was there at the end. Lookn4bikes may know who has it


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Jun 8, 2021)

I believe it was a members rack. I sent a text about it.


----------



## JRE (Jun 13, 2021)

Dang should gave made the trip there from Oregon. Looks like a good turn out.


----------



## StingrayRider (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks for the photos.


----------

